# Valentine Day Music Post your favourite Romantic songs here



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2018)

Gone, Gone, Gone


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2018)

*"I Knew I Loved You Before I Met You"*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Pam (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

Please post for me. Engleburt. Last waltz with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2018)

*Unchained Melody
*
Those guys did it for me
Mid sixties
First real heartthrob 
Wrecked my car while making out with her
Got ‘the letter’ shortly after

Anyway
That’d be my valentine song if I had one
Twisted up the volume ever time it came on while driving around 
a bit haunting, seemed


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 11, 2018)

[h=1]Sarah Vaughan - "The Time for Love is Anytime"[/h]


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *Unchained Melody
> *
> Those guys did it for me
> Mid sixties
> ...



Here you are Gary....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (Feb 12, 2018)

Gotta be Etta James - At Last

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwzDxp2TC7I


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2018)

Dust off those old Barry White albums!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 12, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Here you are Gary....



sweeeeeet


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)

here you are Hoot N Annie


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 12, 2018)

Harmonica overlay with Neil Young's Harvest Moon


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 12, 2018)

I Have Loved You For a Thousand Years


----------



## Lara (Feb 12, 2018)

Kiss Me Under The Light of a Thousand Stars


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (Feb 13, 2018)

Or this - The Very Thought Of You

After my first wife died, I borrowed a line from this song, "I see you face in every flower", for her memorial stone in the Park Of Roses in Columbus, OH 

THANK YOU HollyDolly for the help!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2018)

You're welcome Hoot N Annie... great song...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2018)

Love Potion No. Nine-The Clovers-1959


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2018)

? Perhaps Love ? Lyrics by John Denver


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)

I know they weren't a couple but when they sang this song you would swear they were having a wonderful love story...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)




----------

